# W.A. Mackay on Federal Holiness



## Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2007)

On the Old School blog

I don't know whether the 19th Century Canadian Prohibitionist crusader and Presbyterian Rev. W.A. Mackay, D.D. qualifies as "Old School" strictly speaking, but _Immersion and Immersionists_ is probably one of the best books of its size that I have seen that address the mode and objects of baptism.


----------

